# samsung galaxy tab 10.1



## deadpool1976 (Mar 14, 2012)

just recently received a samsung galaxy tab 10.1 on android (3.1 i think i am new to android) 

i noticed that there were updates for the machine, so i did the first update and that worked fine, but the trouble started when the second update began, it never completed the update and all it does is reboot, i have looked for various ways to perform a factory reset but unable to do so

any help would be priceless
anybody got any ideas?


----------



## spatha (Jun 20, 2011)

I found this thread in another forum. The OP seems to have a similar issue.

If you're not comfortable flashing firmware onto your device, your best bet is to ask the retailer if their able to flash it back to stock.


----------



## deadpool1976 (Mar 14, 2012)

thanks for the advice, will look into it


----------

